# Scotty McNeedaname



## fuzzy4 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Charlie McCallister*

My brindle Scotty. I think he was around 6 weeks in this pic. I pick him up next week


----------



## tracy&theherd (Feb 3, 2012)

He's cute! How about Elliott? He looks like an Elliott to me.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG ... He is gorgeous! I want him! Lol! 

I have no clue for a name except he reminds me of "Scotty"


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

He is just way to cute. No idea about a name though.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

He is adorable!! I wanted to name our dog Elvis when we got him but my son picked Buster. So I like Elvis.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So adorable! Whenever I see a Scotty I think of "Sherlock" or "Watson" from Sherlock Holmes for some reason lol!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

What a great color, never seen that Brindle in a Scotty before-- you could go with literary figures, movies.... 
Like Oscar (Wilde), Byron(Lord-- I love that wonder epithaph he did for his Newfie, and he was Scottish!), -- or movie names (pick your fave) ours is Hobbit themes and your dog would fit in that movie-- like Bilbo, Gandalf, Frodo, Thorin....


----------



## fuzzy4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Day 3 with Charlie McCallister The first 2 days were a real shock to him. He was afraid of everything. Today I woke up with a different puppy, with some real Scotty attitude showing through. Tail up, nosy, when he gets scared he runs away. But will come right back with his chest all puffed up and the tail sticking straight up. Im sure within 2 weeks he will be firmly in charge of the house.



View attachment 56506


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I absolutely love your puppy!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i know this is a bit late, but i have always liked the name MacTavish (w/ Tav or Tavvy for short) for Scotties.....my mom used to raise them, yrs ago....you gonna show him?


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

fuzzy4 said:


> Day 3 with Charlie McCallister The first 2 days were a real shock to him. He was afraid of everything. Today I woke up with a different puppy, with some real Scotty attitude showing through. Tail up, nosy, when he gets scared he runs away. But will come right back with his chest all puffed up and the tail sticking straight up. Im sure within 2 weeks he will be firmly in charge of the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww look at the little Man!


----------



## fuzzy4 (Mar 21, 2013)

tirluc said:


> i know this is a bit late, but i have always liked the name MacTavish (w/ Tav or Tavvy for short) for Scotties.....my mom used to raise them, yrs ago....you gonna show him?


Will see how his coat develops. Right now its looking good, and he has a really good bone structure and bite. Honestly if I do show him it will be for fun, I have no real interest in breeding and titles are only worth what the paper costs. Hes my pal first and foremost.

Edit: and I love the name MacTavish also, If I get a 2nd one down the road thats going to be his name.


----------



## fuzzy4 (Mar 21, 2013)

The highland Scotts needed a big dog in a small package to keep there farms free of ground dwelling predators.
With teeth and bite equal to a German Shepherd, the scottie is all muscle, bone and courage.
A Scottish Terriers owner must be firm enough to earn a scotties respect. Reasonable enough to satisfy the scotties strong sense of fairplay and confident enough to love a dog that openly feels superior to its owner.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Maguire. I saw a little terrier mix the other day and It just seemed so perfect for a terrier. Its proper and intelligent. even a little mischievous. He is the only dog named Maguire that has ever come to our clinic so to me its very unique

Our neighbor had a scotty and they named him Pippin lol I also like the name Carlisle ( but then everyone will think your naming the dog after Twilight )


----------



## fuzzy4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Last night


----------



## fuzzy4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Today after 1st haircut.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Very handsome!!!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Fine looking dog you got there!


----------



## fuzzy4 (Mar 21, 2013)

1 year old ! The pics dont really show it, but his coat developed into an amazing brindle of black brown and grey. The most vocal dog I have ever owned. He talks constantly, kind of a cross between growling-barking and huffing. Its funny to come home and have him complain to me for 5 minutes about me leaving him alone. He still loves watching TV, especially the animal planet.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Charlie! You grew up to be quite the handsome little man!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Awww so handsome and it sounds like he is such a character! glad you are having fun with him!


----------

